# ADA 5 Elements



## Mahawka (Oct 4, 2012)

bump!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never used them and still have had success. But i have seen a couple examples of how they really help

I would look at this thread and it should help you out a lot and give you some examples of tanks without the use of them, and also with

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168992


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

You do not need any one of those. You can grow very healthy plants in inert substrates as long as you fert the water column. If its expensive, I wouldn't waste my money on it, they will not be the reason why your tank isn't doing well. If you got money to burn, go for it.


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

For my tanks I only use Bacter 100 & Tourmaline BC. You only use a small amount there will be plenty of leftovers. They are only recommended if it is a brand new setup that needs to start building beneficial bacteria. I would save your money and not buy all that ADA stuff. That's just my take.


----------

